# Syclone Skyhook with custom stand



## HMF (Oct 31, 2013)

Finally got this from Reliable Tools: 





Whoever owned it made their own stand for it, instead of paying for the cherry picker stand they sell.
I paid $192 plus $183 shipping "jawdrop:


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 31, 2013)

Nelson,

I would make sure the sky hook is secured to that stand.  First time you go to pick up something, it's going to to turn to right or to the left and then flip over.

Be safe!


----------



## buffdan (Oct 31, 2013)

4gsr said:


> Nelson,
> 
> I would make sure the sky hook is secured to that stand.  First time you go to pick up something, it's going to to turn to right or to the left and then flip over.
> 
> Be safe!



I have one of these skyhooks as well.
I agree that you have to make sure that it stays straight in line with the wheels.
Mine has a mounting plate installed, to be used with tool post holder..
They sure do come in handy
I really like yours on that stand.. Looks light enough to maneuver around.. Lift items into truck, car..

Dan


----------



## HMF (Nov 1, 2013)

4gsr said:


> Nelson,
> 
> I would make sure the sky hook is secured to that stand.  First time you go to pick up something, it's going to to turn to right or to the left and then flip over.
> 
> Be safe!



Maybe I should put a bolt through the yellow head and into the green post to secure it. It can be removed when I want to rotate it.


----------



## schor (Nov 1, 2013)

Nelson said:


> Maybe I should put a bolt through the yellow head and into the green post to secure it. It can be removed when I want to rotate it.



Maybe use a hitch pin instead of a bolt.


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice score Nelson

I remember you said you wanted one a few years back, and now you finally found one. Google up Sky Hook, you can get lots of idea,s from the site. They use weights, and on some of there setups they have out riggers to prevent the load from toppling over. Looks like out riggers would do for you. You might look at the bases they sell too. It could be handy when you don't have the room for the base you have now. My sky hook is used mostly bolted down to the lathe, or mill. But I do have a hydraulic lift cart that I nail it down to aswell. I usually bolt it to the cart when removing very heavy items from the trunk of my car.

Enjoy, your going to love that little crane. You got a great price too.


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 1, 2013)

I have one of those on my want list too. They're light enough to have a base on every machine and move it as needed. Plus with that base you can safely use it to deep fry this years Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## HMF (Nov 4, 2013)

It's in service already, helping to put my Van Norman number 12 mill back together again. I need to hoist the 250-300 lb. ram assembly onto the column.  (I used the engine crane to hoist the column and put it on the base so I could bolt them together.)  No way this thing will lift near its rated load of 500. It gets real tight lifting the ram.


----------



## buffdan (Nov 4, 2013)

Nelson said:


> It's in service already, helping to put my Van Norman number 12 mill back together again. I need to hoist the 250-300 lb. ram assembly onto the column.  (I used the engine crane to hoist the column and put it on the base so I could bolt them together.)  No way this thing will lift near its rated load of 500. It gets real tight lifting the ram.



Manufacturer quotes 11:1 lifting advantage, with 4:1 gear ratio in handle..
Not sure how to correlate this to rotational torque...

I have never lifted that much with mine.. Maybe 50 lbs.

I have ideas to mount mine on an engine stand I no longer utilize.. Rebuilt one engine and it sits..

Dan


----------

